# Gouramis



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

I have had a Blue and Gold Gourami in my tank for quite some time and recently added an opaline Gourami and there has been some chasing around the tank. 
In my tank I have:
1 Angel
1 Pineapple Swordtail
1 Feeder Gold fish (from Fair)
3 Tuxedo Platies
3 Black skirted tetras
3 Sarpae Tetras
1 Gold Gourami
1 Blue Gourami
1 Male Endlers
1 Female Endlers
2 Flag Fish
1 Opaline Gourami
3 Red Wag Platies


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Gouramis are great fish.But they don't always get along with their own kind.Possibly "a settling time" will take place and everyone will be fine,but I try not to mix gouramis(or labarynths).
What size tank?


----------



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

Its a 29 gallon tank


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They are all "larger" gouramis to be in a 29 together.They may get along in time,mostly depending on sex ,but if they are all males expect a loss or two(depends who is really boss{they're basically equal in my eyes})


----------



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

How do I know male and female Gouramis?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is diffacult without one of the same to compare too.
In genral the males are more colorful,and have longer fins.There really isn't more too it,but if you could compare it would be easier.


----------



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

Should I try taking a picture of them ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Go for it!I've bred several kinds of gouramis and have a pretty decent eye!


----------



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

Is this a good enough picture? All three gouramis are their


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like 3 females!


----------



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

So they should be less agressive?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They may get along well with each other.Never can tell with gouramis.


----------

